# Hey, Horse Lovers! (Oregon)



## SorrelHorse

Hey, more Oregonians! Woopwoop 

Welcome to the Forum! Glad to see that more of the Oregon riders are taking an interest. This is a great place to learn  

Gorgeous horse by the way! ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa T

Oh yay, I'm not alone!  Great, I look forward to learning more, and thank you so much! So are yours. 9 horses, wow. Talk about having your hands full, and heaven.


----------



## Friesian Crazy

Welcome! I'm new too, I'm still trying to figure my way around... Your little horse is adorable!


----------



## Tessa T

Thank you!  We can be new together. Lol Since you're also new maybe you can fill me in or we can both find out. Do you have any idea what a carrot is? Under how many horses a person has? Maybe I should know, but I don't. Haha Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## westernpleasuregal

YES!!! hello fellow Oregonian!! where in oregon do you live?


----------



## Tessa T

Oooh, another Oregonian, maybe there should be a club.  I live in Sutherlin Oregon. 1 hour from Eugene, about 3 1/2-4 hours from Portland! And you?


----------



## westernpleasuregal

Umapine, 1 hour from Kenniwick,WA!


----------



## Northern

Welcome, Tessa T! Anthem is just adorable! I'm in Yreka, CA, 20 mi. south of the OR border.


----------



## westernpleasuregal

i was just joking i wanted to know if any of you knew where umapine even was! i live in oregon though!


----------



## reining girl

o yay sweet another oregoner lol. I live in prineville, oregon (central oregon, were litteraly dead center in the middle, we even have a post in the middle of a field that supposedly marks the middle of oregon) welcome to the forum


----------

